# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  MIEL NEGRA DE ABEJAS-MULTIFLORA TARAPOTO

## evaskez

Vendo 120 Kilos de miel de abejas Negra Multiflora, a granel, procedente de la Selva Peruana (Tarapoto). Precio a S/. 15.00 Nuevos soles. No incluye Flete de envío. Preguntar por Elio Vasquez. Al telefono 965002719Temas similares: España: exportará colonias de abejas y abejas reinas ecológicas de León OFERTA DE SEMILLAS CERTIFICADA DE QUINUA ROJA INIA 415-PASANKALLA, QUINUA NEGRA INIA 422-COLLANA Y CHIA NEGRA PARA PRODUCTORES/AGRICULTORES TERRENO EN TARAPOTO Nueva Zelanda: aumentan los precios de la miel y la cantidad de abejas Certificaciones para la agroexportación - tarapoto , 01 y 02 de abril

----------


## kscastaneda

Bien allí amigo Elio con la miel...CURSO FOLIARES.jpg

----------

